# Bottles for them, bottles for me



## RedGinger (May 24, 2009)

I would like to start this thread by thanking Charlie (Cyberdigger) for the bottles he sent me along with the awesome booklet.  When I arrived home from a long day of digging, my bottles were not where I had been looking for them (in the ground).  They were in my own mailbox[].  I had a feeling something had come.  What a nice treat!  It was so generous of Charlie and everything was wrapped with such care.

 Now on to our dig ( Joe and Tom did very well).  Joe and I met up with Tom this afternoon.  The site was an old barbershop Tom had just sold.  Out front sat a large excavator.  Joe had a key, but thought better of pushing his luck with it.  []  This is a site Joe and Tom dug nextdoor to, about five years ago.  It was the former site of the Independent Bottling Works of Bradford, PA.

 I spotted a few shards next to the building and said, "Let's dig here!"  It was a tight space, but we knew there were lots of bottles to be found.  Children's shoes, a marble, blob necks, black glass, and plenty of shards were soon popping out.  I did the best I could.  None of us wanted to stop, so we took turns.  I let the guys clear out the hole periodically.  I'm just not as strong.  Joe shovels like a gopher, in Tom's words, and Tom is great at lifting those heavy shovelfulls of dirt.  Of course, when the bottles started to come out, I ran back home for the camera and missed the first few.[]  On to the pics now, and some more info.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2009)

Laur was having trouble logging in...here's a few pics.
 Here's a horseradish or pickle w/arched panel coming out.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2009)

More pics digging, former barbershop site. We were checking out a 'Carter's extract of smartweed'.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2009)

We've only got the long weekend to dig this spot,...after that it becomes a parking lot.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2009)

St. Jakobs Oel, coming out bottom first....


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2009)

Some real old shards of rare bottles, some local.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2009)

Some more teasers...


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2009)

Tom and Joe taking a break...(Crow-mobile at right)[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2009)

Laur with Jakob's bottle.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2009)

We had to call it a day, but we're going back tommorow too, possibly Monday as well...We're hoping the operator for the excavator has some free time to help us out...since this is a permission dig. We took some vids but our computer is too slow to load them. We'll post more as we dig more. Thanks everybody for sharing our dig,...                            Joe, Laur and Tom.(Penn Digger)


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2009)

A couple of the keepers cleaned up.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2009)

.


----------



## glass man (May 24, 2009)

THANKS. JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 24, 2009)

You guys better dig like hell to beat the blacktop man [8D] I love the smart weed bottle.I can recall having some of that "smart weed" back in the day,I always thought it made me smarter,but we all know better.[]

 We are into a brick liner,but it doesn't look to promising.New at 11 eaither way.


----------



## RedGinger (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for your comments guys.  Are there many variants of the Smartweed?  Joe had another one that is a mint/apple color, different embossing, different mold.  I think I like this one better, but it's hard to pick.  Can barely type/walk today.[X(]
 We think the whole area is dump.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (May 24, 2009)

Hey Laur,
        Here's a nice pontiled smart weed I've had my eye on for a few days.  Price got to high for me, but man it's nice.
 http://cgi.ebay.com/CARTERS-SMART-WEED-Open-Pontil-medicine-bottle_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ895QQitemZ260411743767QQsalenotsupported


----------



## RedGinger (May 24, 2009)

That's beautiful!  Thanks for the link.


----------



## RedGinger (May 24, 2009)

Here are the two Smartweeds.  The aqua one was dug yesterday.  The one Joe already had is a later, smooth base variant of the pontiled one on ebay.  It might even be the same mold.  It is very crude.


----------



## capsoda (May 24, 2009)

Hope you have good luck in any other holes you find. It is nice to dig as a couple. Cindy has been on every dig I did since we have been married.


----------



## Stardust (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.
  looks like sooooo much fun. 
 i wish you all the best tomorrow.[]
 STAR


----------



## tigue710 (May 24, 2009)

Are you guys digging in shorts?!  Sweet spot, is it a dump or were you digging privy's?  Is the carters you dug an applied lip one?


----------



## Digswithstick (May 24, 2009)

Hi ,like that smart weed ,i have only found a shard of that one . Do you know if  Erie Pa  is the only place that was made? Why is St. Jakobs Oel spelled like that ,the one i dug is spelled that way as well ? Hope you find lots more bottles before it gets covered for good ,i would set up lights and dig, dig ,dig !


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 25, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Digswithstick
> 
> Hi ,like that smart weed ,i have only found a shard of that one . Do you know if  Erie Pa  is the only place that was made? Why is St. Jakobs Oel spelled like that ,the one i dug is spelled that way as well ? Hope you find lots more bottles before it gets covered for good ,i would set up lights and dig, dig ,dig !


 
 Not sure why they used old english on those bottles, all I've seen are spelled that way... Kind of like the word gaol, that my wife remembers from "The Old Gaol" in York, Maine.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 25, 2009)

We had a run in with the owner (kind of an ass) of the property next door today,...He was concerned about us undermining his footer, Laur and I were the only ones there at that point....We grinned through our teeth while we assured him "no worries". Anyhow, in a way it was bad, because that's where the promising stuff was coming out, but in another way it was good because it steered us right to where Laur made the awesome find of the day...An awfully cute little ink I've never run across. "FRED D. ALLING ROCHESTER NY", great color, crudity, shape and embossing....Here's a few pics.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 25, 2009)

It still had some residual blue ink in it....but otherwise perfect. It was _under_ a huge boulder w/ an old plate protecting it...I was up top and heard the hollow ring of potato rake hitting glass, Tom said "broken!" keep digging,...Laur said "STOP!"...glad she stopped.[] Anyone familiar with this ink bottle?


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 25, 2009)

Home cleaned up...(us and the bottle)[]


----------



## Digswithstick (May 25, 2009)

Have not seen that one ,but is is nice one ! Maybe give the neighbor a bottle ,he might lighten up a little ,funny how he steered you to the ink .


----------



## RedGinger (May 25, 2009)

DWS and Fred, did you get my PM's?  Anyone in this area want to come dig it up before it's gone??  
 Tigue, it was the dump of the old Independent Bottling Works.  The lip on the smartweed is "real gloppy", in Joe's words...It is an applied lip.


----------



## RedGinger (May 25, 2009)

Here's some interesting vr. old shards, including what looks like the neck of a flint glass cologne or med.....a clay pipe from four feet down, and some crude flask pieces....


----------



## Digswithstick (May 25, 2009)

Yes i did and thank you ,sending PM back now .


----------



## Penn Digger (May 25, 2009)

A quick google and ebay search leads me to think it was a musilage/glue bottle.  No ink info coming up.  Definately a rarer bottle than you would think!  About 8 inches under a 4 to 6 hundred pound boulder, go think it???

 PD


----------



## madman (May 25, 2009)

killer finds and great pix! hey joe may i say you got a good diggin partner nice!!!!!!!    mike


----------



## Penn Digger (May 25, 2009)

Tigue,

 Yes, I was in shorts and not proud of the picture.  It was hot as hell.  No, not with the blue 25cent Goodwill hat, temp wise!

 PD


----------



## Dabeel (May 25, 2009)

Congrats Laur and Joe,
 That is a nice little ink......like all the bubbles in it!
 Cool that you can dig it before it's covered over for a long time!

 Hope you find more tomorrow as it sounds like that's the last day to dig it.

 Doug


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 25, 2009)

We were unable to continue digging today due to time constraints and []_screaming_ back muscles...there's one area that NEEDS a concrete slab pulled up (old thick concrete) before we can get to it and dig....It's the likely spot for major glass in this area due to its proximity to the neighboring property where we dug years ago, the reason we had to cease digging back then is due to the very landowner we dealt w/ today...During our past dig the property changed hands and went to him,...he, being diifficult by nature forbid us to dig there....We are hoping for the legal operator of the excavator to get back in town to help speed up this dig.... our objective on this dig is to get as close to the next property as possible where there's a higher concentration of glass. (Some places it's a foot thick). Where Laur pulled out the ink it's more hit and miss.

 ALSO: Correction on ink's embossing. It's FRED D. ALLING Rochester NY                              Thanks, Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 25, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: madman
> 
> killer finds and great pix! hey joe may i say you got a good diggin partner nice!!!!!!!    mike


 
  Thank you Mike,....I'm lucky...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 25, 2009)

Nice little glue bottle! you guys better hit that mammoth pocket of old glass before the  21st century covers the area [] 
  Joe your broken back should not get in the way of bottles,dig on! [8D]


----------



## Stardust (May 25, 2009)

hope you all go an find more today. love the old ink. {{{{{{{sending you lots of good luck}}}}}}}} For today.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 25, 2009)

Goodmorning everyone.         
      Well,..this should prove interesting,....Digswithstick and Mr. Fred are meeting me and Laur and Tom at noon, to try and dig like 'gophers', LoL...Thanks for all the nice replys, we found out Laur's little bottle is an ink....After the dust settles we'll have more time to research it.....Hopefully we'll have some good bottles to show for our efforts!  Have a good Memorial Day...Joe


----------



## RedGinger (May 25, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Today was a real forum dig!  Rick (Digswithstick) and Mr. Fred came to our house to meet up for a day of digging.  Rick brought us a couple of cool little stoneware cups!  Thank you Rick!  

 The four of us met up with Tom at the dig site.  We all started in right away.  Let me tell you, Rick and Fred are HARDCORE diggers.  They dug like mad and we found some things, nothing spectacular.  I felt bad that the holes didn't produce anything really nice for them after they had travelled to dig with us.  I think we all had a great time with friends and enjoying the beautiful weather, though.  

 Tom, the earthworm, as I call him made a pretty signifcant find.  It was crazy!!  It really got us going!  I was on my third day of digging and was about to go home and take a nap until he found this.  I could not imagine something like this coming out of the ground.  I don't know why.  Tom stood up in shock when he pulled it out.  Joe's going to post the pictures.

 Thank you Rick and Fred for joining us.  It was great to meet you both.  You're great guys!


----------



## RedGinger (May 25, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

One more thing before we start with the pictures.  I now believe time travel is possible.  No, I'm not smoking anything[]  We got down to a point today where there were wooden beams from the old street level.  At least two buildings had been built on top of these.  It was the creepiest feeling when I got down there.  It was literally going back in time.  No one had laid eyes on them since about 1860.  For some reason, it just struck me.  It was very much like the feeling at the bottom of a privy.  I just wanted to add that while it's fresh in my memory and before I fall asleep.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Here's the crazy, and little bit creepy "Simon's Centennial Bitters" that Tom pulled out of the time warp...(damaged but shocking and rare nonetheless.........)


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Tom and George (on Memorial Day, no less)






 Or should I say "The Mayor with Mr. President"[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Here's another...cleaned up. Awesome "crier".


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

one of the back of it...


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

the neck,...


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Here's to Fred and Rick,...two dyed in the wool bottle diggers and enthusiasts!...I've dug with alot of folks, but these guys are true 'salt of the earth' great guys and never say die...We really hope they'll both join us again.

 Here they are headin' for China.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Here's one of my beautiful wife, with our new bottle digging friends, and my good buddy Tom...What a perfect day to dig....The only thing better would have been for Rick and Fred to go home with a big bag of bottles.....


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Here's the deal,...other than George, and a few unremarkable bottles...we didn't get much glass,....however, we did make two new and great friends....much more valuable in our opinion. Thanks guys! (Rick drove two and a half hours to dig with us) Fred really dug like a demon...well, they both did... Here's to you guys.                                              Joe, Laur and Tom.


----------



## Just Dig it (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Sorry he wasnt whole..thats what keeps ya going though right? Looks like you had a blast .Too bad you didnt hit a pocket down near those beams = 0  Thanks for sharing ..Great dig


----------



## Stardust (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

SORRY you guys didn't find much, I would have been thrilled to have met you all and had a chace to try an dig.
 There's always next time.


----------



## mr.fred (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

[]*Well-i had a blast-met 3 great people---it would of been nice to take home a bag of bottles----but making new friends and having a good time is even better--- After the dig i took my bag of bones home.I look forward to many more digs with Joe-Laur-Tom and Rick------Thanks for having me-Fred[]*   I ment to say i met (4) great people-----my bad.[8D]


----------



## tigue710 (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

wow, a centenial bitters...  pretty good shape considering....


----------



## Digswithstick (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Thank you for inviting me,i had a great time got to dig with 4 new friends and talk bottles while digging .Visited two bottle museum's ,Joe and Laur's and Tom's ,you folks could charge admission .A day i will always remember (as long as my memory holds out ) the Memorial Day dig with the Mayor and  friends and George ,i brought home a brick with Bradford debossing,also Tom gave Fred and I a Bradford Pa ,embossed,round ,condiment bottle and some bottle magazines,thanks again Tom! I think Laur found the most intact bottles ,just a great day all around ,bottle people are the best ,thanks,Rick .


----------



## RedGinger (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Thanks again Rick and Fred!

 Here is what I have found so far about my ink

 Another son of William senior and Martha Alling[/b] was Fredrick Dwight [/align]"
 Alling[/b] who died on October 5, 1910 at the age of 70 of schlims of the spinal cord. [/align]Fred[/b] had been married to Emma [/align]McKay on May 15, 1868. In [/align]1869, Fred[/b] was forced to close [/align]his stationery shop due to [/align]business conditions. April 29, [/align]1871, Fredrick was granted a [/align]patent for inventing an inkstand [/align]to be placed on desks. The [/align]stand held a container for ink[/b], a sander, a pen tray and pen, a holder for pounce, [/align]and a candle to melt the sealing wax.[/align]









This is about all I have found so far.  What is "pounce"?  Does anyone else know about this bottle?  Thanks.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Pounce is a tasty treat for kitties.. he must have liked cats![] 

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pounce_(calligraphy)


----------



## RedGinger (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*



> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Pounce is a tasty treat for kitties.. he must have liked cats![]


 
 Or chickens, as the case may be[].  Thanks for that link.  I'm so pathetic today, I didn't bother to look it up.  That is really interesting.  I'm curious as to the date of the bottle.  I can't decide what it might be.


----------



## RedGinger (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

That is a fantastic picture Tom took of his bottle, but I think that bottle is ultra creepazoid!  Old George was down there with those wooden beams since 1876 or so.  Yikes.  For some reason, I don't think I'd want to keep it in the house.  Does that sound strange?  I'd keep in in my office or something.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

[] ..let me know if I can look something else up.. anyone.. I'm THAT bored today!! I wish it would go ahead and rain, to justify my staying home from work!! 
 This thread, BTW, is a great read! You guys are awesome!!


----------



## cyberdigger (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> That is a fantastic picture Tom took of his bottle, but I think that bottle is ultra creepazoid!  Old George was down there with those wooden beams since 1876 or so.  Yikes.  For some reason, I don't think I'd want to keep it in the house.  Does that sound strange?  I'd keep in in my office or something.


 
 ..it's not quite as creepy as the "screaming baby" figural!!


----------



## RedGinger (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*



> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> [] ..let me know if I can look something else up.. anyone.. I'm THAT bored today!! I wish it would go ahead and rain, to justify my staying home from work!!
> This thread, BTW, is a great read! You guys are awesome!!


 
 Thanks Charlie.  It's raining here.  About all I can do is type.  I've never dug three days in a row like that.  Here's one for you.  Does the Monopoly game have a toy cannon in it?  I think it's a cannon, anyway.  I found this piece laying on top of some dirt that was just shoveled out of the hole, pretty deep.  I suppose there is a chance it got mixed in, but I don't think so.  It's heavy, silver colored, a seam on the bottom and looks like a Monopoly game piece, but we couldn't decide what it is.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

?


----------



## RedGinger (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Darn






 Well, it does look a little different than your picture, Charlie.  I know Monopoly is a pretty old game.  Maybe someone can tell me.  Thanks.


----------



## RedGinger (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Here is a perfume, I found yesterday.  I guess it's TOC.  The excavator dug it up.  I was just looing through some of the piles when I found it.  It still has the cork in it with a hole for the atomizer.  Boy is that perfume strong!  I guess it had to be since baths were rare back then[:'(].  It's a pretty bottle, though.  Please correct me if I am wrong on the date.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Darn
> 
> ...


 
 Thanx for the research project, Laur! I can say with 99% certianty that it's a Monopoly cannon. ..learned some cool stuff about Monopoly's predecessor, "The Landlord Game"[]


----------



## RedGinger (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Thank you for spending your time researching that.  But how old is the game?


----------



## cyberdigger (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

1935


----------



## RedGinger (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

I'm connected at 48.0 LOL, so you made it a lot easier for me to research it!!  I called Verizon, and their high speed is unavailable in this area.  I have one more place to call, and check out their rates.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 26, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Always glad to help! I don't know what I'm connected at, but it's faster than I can even think![:-]


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 27, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Update: Tom finally got ahold of the excavator operator earlier today and once the steel beams are gone, he's gonna help us get that slab out of the back corner. Can't wait to see what's under there....Stay tuned for details[].
                                                                                             Joe


----------



## Penn Digger (May 28, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

This has been an interesting and fun dig despite the low yield of good bottles.  As of earlier tonight, the slab removal that we are eagerly awaiting had not occured.  That's about 30 feet from were we dug last weekend.  Under the slab is the remaining dump area that stretches from the lot next door that we dug some of our best botttles in 4 years ago.  Should be excellent digging as the dump leads right under the slab!!!!

 It was great to meet some fellow forum folks...great guys, great diggers, great patience...Sorry for the low bottle yield, but we had a good time.  Have dug many days many a time with NO bottles to show for.  It especially sucks when you invite fellow diggers who drove hours to get here!  We will contact you when the slab in removed.

 PD


----------



## mr.fred (May 28, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Tom,nothing to be sorry about----i enjoyed myself---met new digging friends---with luck i will find a few bottles when the slab is out of the way---Thanks for that Bradford bottle---made my day-----Later Fred.


----------



## RedGinger (May 28, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Yeah guys, I'm looking forward to it!  Believe it or not, I'm still sore from those three days!  God thing we can rest up in between.  Tom, I may need you to fix me something again after this lol.  I still can't get over Tom's bottle.  I wonder where he'll display it.  I would get it it's own case.  Hopefully, we can get you something out of there Fred!  Not sure if Rick wants to drive all that way again, but he's always welcome to dig with us too!


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Here's something from 1890. The cross street was moved but it's one of the two bottling works, where we were digging.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

oops,...botched that up,...sorry, here's the image.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Found this in last weeks paper...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*



> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Update: Tom finally got ahold of the excavator operator earlier today and once the steel beams are gone, he's gonna help us get that slab out of the back corner. Can't wait to see what's under there....Stay tuned for details[].
> Joe


 

 Well,...What can I say?...Some people are _NOT_ as good as their word. Without too much slander, the excavating guy weasled us by promising to help while doing nothing....Whats wrong with just having enough backbone to say, "sorry, can't help you'all out"...in the meantime we could've been digging under or trying sledgehammers or anything...Now the lot's graded and the window of opportunity has closed,...at least we got a few bottles we didn't have before....(I know, I shouldn't really complain)[:'(] I just get pi**ed off when people don't keep their word,....or lie to take the easy way out. Okay, end of rant.       Lucky digging everyone! Joe


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 1, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Well, maybe Fred will take us arrowhead hunting.  A little change is always good.


----------



## madman (Jun 1, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

hey guys glad ya could all get together looks like a fun time -----mike


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 1, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Bummer about the weasle guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,now is the time to find the points though ,son-in -law ,grandaughter (she had a little help ,she sure was happy about finding one) ,and i went and each found 1 point this weekend searched the whole field though .Did a little digging found a few things (did find a well or privy dug down a foot found some glass have to dig it soon) ,and have not cleaned finds yet,the mosquitos were so bad i was almost levitating(forgot the bug spray).It was fun digging with you all ,you are all welcome to come over this way anytime and dig . Can't guarantee any good finds ,but there are no two legged weasles ,just four legged and they are rarely seen !


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 2, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Hello RedGinger,

 In reply to your earlier question, "What is pounce?"  

 pounce
 3â€‚â€‚[pouns]  Show IPA noun, verb, pounced, pouncâ‹…ing.
 â€“noun
 1.	a fine powder, as of cuttlebone, formerly used to prevent ink from spreading in writing, or to prepare parchment for writing.
 2.	a fine powder, often of charcoal, used in transferring a design through a perforated pattern.
 3.	Also called pounce bag, pounce box. a small bag filled with pounce and struck against a perforated design.
 â€“verb (used with object)
 4.	to sprinkle, smooth, or prepare with pounce.
 5.	to trace (a design) with pounce.
 6.	to finish the surface of (hats) by rubbing with sandpaper or the like.
 Origin: 
 1700â€“10; < F ponce â‰ª L pÅ«micem, acc. of pÅ«mex pumice 

 Related forms:
 pouncer, noun
 Dictionary.com Unabridged
 Based on the Random House Dictionary, Â© Random House, Inc. 2009. 
 [From Middle English, pointed tool, talon of a hawk, perhaps variant of ponson, pointed tool; see puncheon1.]
 pounc'er n.
 pounce 2   (pouns)    
 n.  
 A fine powder formerly used to smooth and finish writing paper and soak up ink.
 A fine powder, such as pulverized charcoal, dusted over a stencil to transfer a design to an underlying surface.
 tr.v.   pounced, pouncÂ·ing, pouncÂ·es
 To sprinkle, smooth, or treat with pounce.
 To transfer (a stenciled design) with pounce.

 [French ponce, from Old French, from Vulgar Latin *pÅmex, *pÅmic-, from Latin pÅ«mex, pumice.]
 pounc'er n.
 pounce 3   (pouns)    
 tr.v.   pounced, pouncÂ·ing, pouncÂ·es
 To ornament (metal, for example) by perforating from the back with a pointed implement.

 [Middle English pouncen, probably from Old French poinssonner, from poinson, pointed tool; see puncheon1.]
 The American HeritageÂ® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition
 Copyright Â© 2009 by Houghton Mifflin Company.
 Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved. 
 Cite This Source
 Pounce

 Pounce, n. [F. ponce pumice, pounce, fr. L. pumex, -icis, pumice. See Pumice.]
 1. A fine powder, as of sandarac, or cuttlefish bone, -- formerly used to prevent ink from spreading on manuscript.
 2. Charcoal dust, or some other colored powder for making patterns through perforated designs, -- used by embroiderers, lace makers, etc.
 Pounce box, a box for sprinkling pounce.
 Pounce paper, a transparent paper for tracing.
 Pounce

 Pounce, v. t. [imp. & p. p. Pounded; p. pr. & vb. n. Pouncing.] To sprinkle or rub with pounce; as, to pounce paper, or a pattern.
 Pounce

 Pounce, n. [Prob. through French, from an assumed LL. punctiare to prick, L. pungere, punctum. See Puncheon, Punch, v. t.]
 1. The claw or talon of a bird of prey. --Spenser. Burke.
 2. A punch or stamp. [Obs.] "A pounce to print money with." --Withals.
 3. Cloth worked in eyelet holes. [Obs.] --Homilies.
 Pounce
 Copyright Â© 2009, Dictionary.com, LLC. All rights reserved.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 2, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Joe,

 You are right!  The wimpy, lying prick fed us a line to take the easy way out....And to think the guy is a retired US Marshall...Thought you had to have more of a backbone to do that job????!!!!  Go figure.

 There is always another dig ahead for us without jerks like him to rely on.  Carma will take care of him!


 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 2, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Hey Tom,..You really tried to get us some results,...your only mistake was taking him at his word,...live and learn. Good luck on your trip to Maine this weekend,...hope you find some bottles,...go dig at that old 1700's boarding house in Bennington..down along the creek by that outbuilding there was some ash and glass...also I'd like some shards from the Stoddard site?[] We had a good time at our cookout w/ you and your wife....See ya around.                 Joe


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 2, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Yes good  luck from me too for this weekend !  Wonder if Benington is where Benington marbles were made ?


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 2, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Tom,have a good time on your adventure-hope you find  lots of bottles.Later--Fred.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 2, 2009)

*RE: A couple of new vids from this dig*

http://s268.photobucket.com/albums/jj30/Cherokee-itis/?action=view&current=vid5.flv
 I am trying to upload one more digging video, from this dig.  It's more informative than this "snapshot".  I think the file may be too large.  Now that I am able to upload videos, i thought I'd give it a try.  I'll start taking more dig videos now[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 2, 2009)

*RE: A couple of new vids from this dig*

This is from a past dig in the "rock dump".  Thought I'd post it just because I waited so long!  It's from last fall.  I can't find that thread or I would post it on there. 
http://s268.photobucket.com/albums/jj30/Cherokee-itis/?action=view&current=Laurvid2.flv


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 2, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*



> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Always glad to help! *I don't know what I'm connected at*, but it's faster than I can even think![:-]


 If you really want to know, here is a free speed check, nothing to download:  http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 2, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Hey Lobes, did you save the video I was able to send to you?  If so, would you please post it?  I cannot.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 2, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Thanks Mr. Smarty Pants[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 2, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

http://s268.photobucket.com/albums/jj30/Cherokee-itis/?action=view&current=video.flv

 Here is another smarty pants.  Let me know if this uploaded all the way.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 3, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Look what a friend made for me from the video of this dig.  How nice!


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 16, 2009)

*RE: Rick, Fred, Laur, Joe, Tom AND George*

Bumping this so my Mom can see it.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 5, 2011)

*RE: Remember Digging with George?*

I wanted to find a picture of Tom's cool centennial bottle and found the thread.  What a laborious, but fun three days of digging. This was our first dig with Fred and Rick.  I watched a show about the civil war tonight and it made me think of this great bottle Tom dug.  I can still remember the look of total surprise on his face when he pulled it out.


----------

